# Browning Buckmark Replacement Grips



## Rickgus (Jan 3, 2015)

I have one of the original Buckmarks, production date 1987, which has the flat checkered plastic grips. I am contemplating replacing those with the rubber grips similar to what comes on the camper models. When I remove the existing grips is there anything I need to be careful of such as springs blowing out, parts falling out etc. I read one post that said if you replace one at a time and are careful and not turn the pistol over, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. I did see Chim's dissecting the Buckmark article on Rimfire Central, he has excellent pictures I can compare to. I'd just like to know what to expect before pulling the grips. Thanks for any feedback you might have! - Rick


----------

